# IHC-1566 lights



## konstan (Mar 26, 2007)

I just bought a 1566. Lights did not work. Replaced the 20A fuse in the cab, the big fuse under the right side of cab, the bulb for the transmission 'tellite', and the backlight bulb for oil pressure gauge.

What works now: all gauges, transm. 'tellite', cigarette lighter, dome light. Tractor starts well and runs well.

Does not work: any lights (outside) or the instrument panel backlights work. Checked the power to the outside lights with voltmeter - nothing, tried all four positions of the switch.

Replaced the fuse inside the cab and one of the two big fuses under the right side of the cab (what do these fuse anyway? I am toldl that not the lights).

Where do I start looking??? Thanks Andre


----------

